# 2021 simplicity Broadmoor deck lift



## DaveyS4Rs (8 mo ago)

Hi all. I just bought a Broadmoor 48 Fab brand new sight unseen from a dealer. It was old stock from last year. Needless to say the dealer experience sucked. I had done my research prior to the purchase and it seemed like this was a good value as someone who takes care of their equipment and doesn't want to buy another tractor again for the next 20+ years.

Anywho if I have the deck set up to cut at 2.5 inches, when I raise the deck it raises it to maybe 2.75 inches which is still really low. In fact the lift lever is all loose play for half of it doing nothing. Is this to be expected? I am having trouble clearing a 1 inch bump getting in to my shed and the deck hitting the asphalt in my driveway with the deck lifted. 

The dealer knows nothing. They basically purged simplicity as a brand from their minds.

Appreciate the support.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

DaveyS4Rs said:


> Hi all. I just bought a Broadmoor 48 Fab brand new sight unseen from a dealer. It was old stock from last year. Needless to say the dealer experience sucked. I had done my research prior to the purchase and it seemed like this was a good value as someone who takes care of their equipment and doesn't want to buy another tractor again for the next 20+ years.
> 
> Anywho if I have the deck set up to cut at 2.5 inches, when I raise the deck it raises it to maybe 2.75 inches which is still really low. In fact the lift lever is all loose play for half of it doing nothing. Is this to be expected? I am having trouble clearing a 1 inch bump getting in to my shed and the deck hitting the asphalt in my driveway with the deck lifted.
> 
> ...


Mowers are usually shipped from the OEM to the dealership without the deck mounted. The deck gets installed at the Dealership and you can bet it isn't the most highly skilled guy in the place doing the job, as a matter fact, it's usually the guy with nothing to do at that moment.

He just "Hung" the deck and wasn't worried about "calibrating" it to correspond with the indicated mowing height. He probably didn't even know how to do it. Your going to have to adjust/calibrate the deck height yourself. Use a 2x4 like a feeler gauge under your deck and adjust the chains to "Calibrate" your deck height reading. On it's edge, 2x4 is 3.5", flat it's 1.5". Set it up where your height indication reads one of these and the 2x4 just barely slides back and forth underneath deck. Now the actual deck height matches the reading on the mower. Deck height/scalp roller adjustment should be in the Owners Manual. If you didn't get one from the Dealer, they are available as a PDF on-line.


----------



## DaveyS4Rs (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the input. I did follow the steps to calibrate the deck front to back and side to side, but those steps just make sure the deck is level and not "height" calibrated.

The chains only have 2 links on them so one is bolted to the deck and the other is attached to the deck lift. It seems like I almost need less length there rather than adding links anyways. That would make the deck lift less.


----------

